# Entry level metal detector...



## davel (May 7, 2010)

My wife and I want to try it.  Any suggestions on which detector to get?  Don't want junk but can't afford really expensive either.
Thanks.


----------



## GOoutdoors (May 8, 2010)

I'm not an expert and got into metal detecting a few years back, but Tesoro has some excellent metal detectors.  I have a Tesoro silver umax with built in mineral rejection.  It was $300 at the time I bought it and has done a great job.  Doesn't have the fancy digital readouts, but once you get use to the tones, you kinda figure out when you're digging "trash" or not.  There are some people on this forum who know lots more about metal detectors than I do so I'm sure they can give you some great advice.


----------



## davel (May 8, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## davel (May 9, 2010)

Anyone else have any suggestions???
Thanks.
Dave


----------



## MossyOak (May 11, 2010)

*Detector*



davel said:


> My wife and I want to try it.  Any suggestions on which detector to get?  Don't want junk but can't afford really expensive either.
> Thanks.



Whites MXT, used are about $400.00, turn it on and go, they are awesome machines......You'll never want another one until you start wanting to add to your collection of detectors...I own a MXT and will never get rid if it, it detects, gold, coins, jewelry and civilwar stuff and it has a display for you to use and its very easy.....

Once you get the hang of it, and it gets in your blood you'll own a Garretts Infinium ( water machine, both land and water ) 

If you need help locating acouple used MXT's I can help you out, YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED by them and I'll even teach you how to use them.

Mossy


----------



## crackerdave (May 12, 2010)

I've got a Radio Shack cheapo - $120 several years ago.


----------



## aligator (May 12, 2010)

You may want to call a detector club(if there is one close by) The members sometime have used units for sale due to upgrading.  The nice thing about this is you may get some good free instructions.


----------



## davel (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## NyteStalker (May 19, 2010)

Check out Bounty Hunter detectors. They work good. and made by good folks in El Paso TX


----------



## c.broyles (May 19, 2010)

*cheap detector.*

For the money get u a tesoro silver u-max, easy to use and the best for the money $200.00 new. we metal detect for years i used bounty hunter, garret,minelab,whites. i use a whites MXT and love it but it's about $600.00 new. My dad had a stroke two years ago and his whites 5900 was getting to heavy for him so i bought him a tesoro and his first day out he found a eagle button(civil war) 5 inches deep. and some bullets. he loves his tesoro, and the thing doesn't way much at all. be careful you'll get hooked on detecting.


----------



## muzzy17is (May 21, 2010)

I have an Ace 150 got in on Ebay for $150 shipped.  It is a good unit.


----------



## davel (May 21, 2010)

If anyone has a decent one they would like to sell or trade please let me know.  It seems from some responses I've been getting that the Tesoro and Whites are the best.  I have a brand new trail camera I would trade.
Thanks.
Dave


----------



## COCHISE (May 22, 2010)

What sort of places should one try detecting for the first time, other than the beach?


----------



## c.broyles (May 22, 2010)

You could try playground, schools,parks and places like that. old home places. just make sure you check your local laws about metal detecting some these areas. you can check on the internet on these metal detecting forums and see if u find anybody in your area the detects and see if they will let you hunt with them. Here's a good forum go to alot.
http://metaldetectingforum.com/


----------



## davel (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice...I have purchased a White's Coinmaster from the MetalDetecting Forum.  There are a lot of good people on there that are very helpful just like here at Woody's.
I'll let you all know how the hunting goes!!
Thanks again!


----------



## akiahunter (May 23, 2010)

i bought a used bounty hunter pioneer101 off craigslist locally for $50 and found numerous civilwar goods including 3ringer, roundballs, forks, knives, buttons ,rosette even an 1893 libertyhead nickel in a local hotspot. this thing does good down to 12". think i got my moneys worth.


----------



## c.broyles (May 23, 2010)

Congrats, i hope you fine alot of great stuff with it. thats a geat detector i used whites for years. I went out today and all i found was square nails but i had fun. good luck.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Sep 10, 2010)

I know this is an older thread but I wanted to add my $0.02 in case anybody else was searching for this info.  My dad has always trusted White's for his metal detectors and I've never heard anything bad about them.  I think they've got everything from entry level to professional in nearly all price ranges.  I personally went with a Bounty Hunter Camo-LS from BassPro, because I had a gift certificate burning a hole in my wallet.  The Camo-LS is the exact same detector as the Bounty Hunter Land Star.  You can usually find them between $300-$400 new.

I'm very new at MD'ing, but I've already found quite a few clad coins (modern day coins), a few 1800's nails, and somebody's house key on a beach.  The Camo-LS and/or Land Star have easy to read display and control layouts and multiple audio beeps for the different metals you might find.

Whatever detector you buy, just take plenty of time to learn it, and dig every target you come across until you pick up the difference in sounds between trash metal targets and something worth digging.


----------



## mickbear (Sep 11, 2010)

rubicon_in_ga said:


> Whatever detector you buy, just take plenty of time to learn it, and dig every target you come across until you pick up the difference in sounds between trash metal targets and something worth digging.


i'v been detecting for over 35 years,thats a long time messing with these things and thats the best advice anybody can give


----------

